# New Years Degree



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I was "Raised" on New Years Morning, what a wonderful way to begin the year... Thank you to all that participated in this memorable event in my life.

Bro. Bennett
Coleman Lodge 496


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 1, 2011)

Bro. Bennett,

First of all Welcome to Masons of Texas! Second of all, WOW! I have to say that I am really impressed that you received your Masters Degree on New Years Day of all the days of the year! How in the world did you pull that off?? I would have thought that most Lodges that would normally have been open would be "dark" because of the holiday... Anyhow, let me be one of the first here at MoT to congratulate you on this very special day in your Masonic Career!! Happy New Year!!!


BTW, I had a "special" degree night myself although it was not my Masters Degree; I received my Fellowcraft Degree upon my actual birthday.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome Bro. Stewart... I never thought to wait until my birthday... lol The lodge close by has a tradition of a masters degree every New years Morning, I was the only candidate close.. Breakfast was served at 7:00 A.M. with the Degree beginning at 8.. Home by 11:30 and now cooking supper for my kids and grandkids..
Happy New Year..
Bro. Bennett
Coleman Lodge 496


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 1, 2011)

Gentlemen,

Your comments are exactly why we showed up for the degree this morning.  This is something the brother will never forget!  And to be part of that is one of the many privileges of being a mason.  To report, the brother's degree was like a who's who of recitalist from the North side of Houston.  The degree was memorable for all of us.  

We topped it off with a birthday party for one of our past masters who, would you believe it, is *only* 39 today? (I didn't think so ... but he thought it was worth the try.)  I suppose everyone is home now watching college football.

A big thanks to the Harris Country Sheriff's department which was well represented by officers who hadn't been in bed for as much as 28 hours.  We had one real trooper who broke into an accompanying snore during the lecture.  After being brought to he felt himself drifting away again but stood to his feet for the remaining of the degree!  That's what I call being accountable to your fellow officer.  

My final thoughts to all of you this New Year's afternoon is that we really should call on The Almighty to be with these men and women of the law as they go about their daily activities.  It's got to be a tough life out there with many more pitfalls that I face daily.

God bless us all ... jwhoff


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 1, 2011)

Pleased to meet you and pleased to greet you my new raised brother.


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 3, 2011)

Good to have you here cousin


----------



## peace out (Jan 3, 2011)

Howdy, Bro Bennett.  Congrats.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 3, 2011)

Jamesb said:
			
		

> Good to have you here cousin



Thank You James. (cousin)?


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 4, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Thank You James. (cousin)?



Bennett = Bennett =somewhere in there was a clan member, cousin, region, or something.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, Howdy Cousin....lol


----------



## QPZIL (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations, brother! I'm set to be raised next Tuesday the 11th (so excited!), and I'm jealous it couldn't have been something as memorable as a New Year's Day meeting! 

Talk about new beginnings, eh?


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 6, 2011)

Bro. Ian, Welcome, May our Lord keep and guide you in this endeavor as you seek "Light" in the Lodge..


----------

